# Mushy Poop



## hooplucas (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sorry for the Title post, but I wanted to get to the point. My 4 month old lab is eating Kirkland Puppy food, and has been eating this since he started eating kibble with the breeder. The breeder has all her dogs on Kirkland, and since the Female was eating this, and Boomer was eating this since he was able to, I stuck with it. He had firm poop since I brought him home at 8 weeks of age, and has had firmness up until 3 weeks ago. Now his poop is mushy, and he started having accidents in his crate in the middle of the night about 3 weeks ago. I set my alarm clock to get up to take him out. His poop is not only mushy, but it's a lot of it. 
I just wanted to see if I can get some feedback as to why, if anyone knows, all of a sudden, it's mushy and why it's so much, and why he can't wait until morning to go outside. It's probably more because he's eating more, but the puppy next door seems to have smaller sized waste. 
If anyone has any comments, I appreciate it.
I forgot to mention that he did have a fecal test and it came out negative, so we're good there


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Over feeding will be a major cause here. Also it will prolly help to use 2 feedings a day if you are not already.


oldhound


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Over feeding is probably the problem but feeding too much per meal can overwhelm the system and cause issues as well.

If you cut back the food by 25% for a day you will see an improvement if this is the reason but pups commonly have parasitic infections that cause problems. 

Cut back the amount of food, if things improve within a couple days then you know that the problem was. If he still has yucky poop then to the vet.

Dog food bags suggest feeding a lot more food than most dogs need. My dogs ate about half what was listed to maintain a lean healthy weight. Pups should grow slow and lean, pudgy pups are cute but growing fast is very hard on the joints.


----------



## hooplucas (Apr 6, 2011)

thank you very much for the replies and I'll cut back his food to see how that works.:wave:


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Overfeeding as mentioned.

Add a bit of pure pumpkin (not pumpkin pie mix) or plain yogurt to his food. It will help firm up his stool.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Since he's a pup, has he been checked for worms, parasites, etc? Issues like that can often result in runny or mushy poo.

Otherwise, maybe the food is just not agreeing with him, or you are over-feeding a bit.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

And, since he is a Lab, feed him based on the package suggestion, not based on his desire !


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

What is the breed, age, size, and problem ?


----------

